# Av Breakout Cable



## Bigpapa7272 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there any other place where I can purchase the AV breakout cable for the mini??? I will eventually need it when i put one in the family room as that tv doesnt have hdmi. 

I see tivo.com has it but the shipping is almost as much as the cable!

Best buy didnt have them


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I bought one of these on ebay and it works...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370675838597

You need two and you have to figure out the right order for component, but it works.


----------



## Bigpapa7272 (Jun 7, 2013)

i found one at a local mom and Pop electronic Accessory store half the price of the tivo store


----------

